# Crumpets?!



## Kaylz (Jun 5, 2017)

Hmm I'm really in the mood for crumpets but I'm used to just a plain old white one spotted online on Asda wholemeal crumpets, anyone given them a bash? are they just as good? x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2017)

I doubt the wholemeal ones will be much different to the white ones to be honest, I think you'll need to test and see  Make sure you smother them in hot butter and that should slow the digestion/reduce the spike a bit


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 6, 2017)

Mmmmmmmmm crumpets *drool*


----------

